# Finally



## chauncey (Aug 12, 2015)

After numerous accusations of being somewhat off center I had a brain scan...it showed that I am 
somewhat off center...messed up neurons. From incense smoke.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool shot. Nicely done chauncey.


----------

